# Paris to Chieti



## tinapz (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey there ... I'm having to make a quick pitstop in Chieti (just 2 days) to look over a couple of properties. I'm wondering what you experienced travelers and residents recommend as the best way to go from Paris to Chieti. Most concerned with making the trip quickly so that it does not take up more than two days from our vacation in UK and France, so I'm guessing flying directly into Pescara? 

Just thought I'd get some perspective from those of you who may have actually done this. 

Thank you for your time and attention.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

No direct flights from Paris, best bet through Milan.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I flew direct to Paris from Pescara airport on a Croatian airline. It was a two hour flight in the month of May. You should check directly with Pescara airport for flights to Paris.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

The PSR airport site is a waste of time, try something like google flights here or https://www.skyscanner.net/transpor...lse&inboundaltsenabled=false&ref=home#results..


----------



## tinapz (Jun 26, 2018)

I am even willing to get in and back by train, if only I could do overnight travel, but that does not appear to be the schedule.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Fly into Rome. Are you renting a car? Picking up the car in Rome and driving the rest of the way isn't hard.


----------

